# Stehly Racing announces 2nd year of SCCA T3 racing



## rabbidmk1 (Nov 1, 2002)

Minneapolis, MN Jan. 14, 2010. Stehly Racing has announced its plans to run their 2nd national SCCA season in the Touring 3 class. 
Finishing 2009 with 3 wins, a Divisional Championship and 3rd place finish at the National Runoffs Championship, they have lots to look forward to in 2010. 
2009 was a developmental year for their program, making a move from their 1994 ITB GTI to the current 2006 GTI. "We had to look at everything differently than before, the biggest challenge was to make the car do what we wanted, in a more restricted arena like T3 said crew chief Daniel Page. Forunatly we had the expert help from APR Motorsport and Kumho Tires. We cannot say enough praise about either of these companies or their products. They provide world class customer service and performace from start to finish".
Teaming up with APR Motorsport, Westside VW and Kumho Tires, Stehly Racing has developed a formula that will prove successful in this season's race for the Championship.
Stehly Racings 2010 schedule:
April 30-May 2 Double National @ Blackhawk Farms. Rockton Ill
May 21- 23 Double National @ Road America. Elkhart Lk. Wis.
June 25- 27 Chicago Region's June Sprints @ Road America. Elkhart Lk. Wis. 
July 2-4 Quad. Regional @ BIR. Brainerd MN. ( Stehly Racing Meet and Greet)
August 27-29 Double National @ Blackhawk Farms. Rockton Ill. 
September 20-26 SCCA National Championship Runoffs @ Road America. Elkhart Lk. Wis.


----------



## myreversewave (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Stehly Racing announces 2nd year of SCCA T3 racing (rabbidmk1)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## greengti81 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Stehly Racing announces 2nd year of SCCA T3 racing (myreversewave)*

Good luck guys!!! Kick some Honda ass!!! Maybe a couple of Cobalts while your at it.


----------



## myreversewave (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Stehly Racing announces 2nd year of SCCA T3 racing (greengti81)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)

this year is yours Aaron! Best of luck, holler when u make it out to T-hill and Laguna Seca!!!


----------

